# What the best VNC?



## JKingsnorth (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey guys, currently I am managing a network of 300+ Macs and 150+ PC's. 

I am using Apple Remote Desktop to manage/troubleshoot the Macs and want to do something similar with Screen Sharing with the PC's to help me remote manage. 

So the questions here is... What is the best VNC Server I could put on the PC's to help manage?

I've used RealVNC before and dont really care for it. I am currently using UltimateVNC on a few and its.... OK I guess.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I personally like UltraVNC, but I haven't tried them all.


----------



## lauren06 (Nov 27, 2009)

you have many RealVNC, UltraVNC, TightVNC.\

Managed Service provider


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Ask Slashdot

http://tech.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=04/10/20/0132236

.


----------



## DaveDoesIT (Aug 24, 2008)

I use TightVNC and very happy with it. I tried RealVNC and UltraVNC but nether of them would follow Dynamic Data Exchange (DDE) on the remote. I have some software I wrote that copies data from one running program to another running program and Ultra and Real were not good at handling it.

TightVNC cannot be loaded as a Service on Vista or W7 at start up which is a bit of a pain as it has to be manually loaded at remote PC if it is Vista or W7. Win98 and w2000 load it fine though. On the Vista PC, I tried using a shortcut in the start folder but it depended exactly when it was TightVNC's turn to be started in the boot process. Sometimes it worked, sometimes it did not so I dropped back to having someone at the remote start it.

I'd be using UltraVNC if it was not for the DDE problems. Ultra is a little messier to set up but you only have to do tht once.

Dave


----------

